# vrt vs 1.8t



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

currently i have a stock 1.8t jetta with ko3, i have found a mk3 golf vrt making 310hp, im making the consideration of selling my car and buying the golf as it is already turbo'd, im also leaving the option of going big turbo with my 1.8 if i were to go this route what would be necessary for me to make a comfortable 300whp, also would you recommend building my own car or buying one built already


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

20vnick said:


> also would you recommend building my own car or buying one built already


If will usually cost less to buy a "pre built" car, but the experience you gain when building it yourself is critical when it comes to fixing/maintaining/enjoying the car.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

its far easier to make power on a vr6 vs a 1.8t.. a vr6 stock motor can handle alot more power.. there is a guy on a stock block and head vr6 making 700 hp just arp hardware.

a 1.8t you need rods for over 300hp.. 

so it is cheaper and easier to get the power out of a vr6.

i say sell you 1.8t and get the vr6t.. you can always upgrade turbo parts and injectors or chip and run more boost down the line. so there is still room to grow there.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have both, and I do love my newly vr6 turbo'd mk2, but the smoothness of the 1.8t in my mk4 is priceless. Plus I love to see the gauge hit 30 psi in seconds.:thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

For 300whp, keep the 1.8T.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a ko4s 1.8t and now own a vrt. The vrt is a torque monster and the exhaust note is amazing. It also eats gas like crazy compared to the 1.8. The 1.8t was just as fast but felt way smoother. For 300hp I'd say the 1.8t is the better option. Anything more than that go with the vr.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

boost_addict said:


> so it is cheaper and easier to get the power out of a vr6.



wut


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

i am leaning more and more to the vrt, this would most likely be in the spring, what would i want to look for in the engine bay for signs of problems, or near future problems, i would also be using this as a daily although my daily usage is no more then 50km a day :thumbup: thanks for thoes opinion fellows


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> wut


yes its cheaper and easier to get power from a vr6.. for 400 hp you use a stock vr6 with a head spacer and arp bolts.

a 1.8t at 400 hp you need rods and have to open the motor. 

now a days 12v can be had for alot less then any 1.8t motor as well..

so to build a turbo motor for 300-400 hp it is cheaper and easier to do a vr6 since you can leave the block alone.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Main problem you'll have with a VR is breaking your gearbox, if you are leaning towards 500NM

It'l break sooner with stock intake, stock cams and smaller T3turbo(high torque in low rpm)
An SRI, a bigger T4 turbo and some cams will spare your gearbox a bit, with the torque in higher rpm's.


But this is only concerning mechanical faillure offcource.


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

the car that im looking at has been fully rebuilt according to the current owner and it is running a garret T3t4 .57 Turbo on 9psi. at "310 hp" is the t3t4 .57 reliable for daily use


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

1.8t ftw


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

t3/t4 vr6t = FAIL

too small of a turbo in my book.

but if it comes down to buying a turbo car or driving you stock 1.8t that you may build one day.. just get the turbo car now, you'll have alot more fun that way..

im sure tthere will be parts like that turbo u can change anyway so then you will be learning how to build a nicce car while fixing and learning of the **** that doesnt work..


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just drop some rods in the 1.8t they're cheap from IE and put anything from a T3/t4 50T and make more than 300-325-350whp to a 3076R and make 450whp+ 

Do the work yourself and it won't be that expensive. 

Plus once the rods are in the 1.8T nothing is going to break as long as you maintain it and have the proper supporting mods, ie. Clutch

VRT's sound really sweet though


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

im a little ify about taking the step to rip apart the motor myself would there be any sort of head work need to be done to the 1.8t to keep the reliability as a daily


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

if you cant do the work it becomes ALOT more expensive.

go with the vrt. no motor work involved but arp headstuds and spacer


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You have the 1.8T, go with it. As stated, w/rods its basically bulletproof as long as you keep it cool and maintain everything. For the vrt you need a wholly new engine, a bellhousing or new trans since the bolt patterns are different for 4cyl and 6cyl engines, new axles, mounts, and 50 other things I can't think of. If you want 500whp for the street build the 6cyl, but it will be twice as much and a bigger headache. Personally I'd would never want that much power for FWD, anything over 40% throttle would be useless


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

there 2 different cars not a swap


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

vrt. you see when you drive one lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sleepin gti said:


> vrt. you see when you drive one lol


^^^ real talk one of my friends just got his vr-t :sly: i love it, i am seriously contemplating buying a vr6 jetta and having a bt 1.8t and a vr-t :facepalm:


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

in my opinion VRT all the way!! Ud be surprised on how much power you can make with these motors without opening up the block! im pushing close to 275hp and i love it!!! and my bro is pushing probably 350hp! Plus the sound of a VRT is just rediculous!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hoodita said:


> the sound of a VRT is just rediculous!!!!!!



this :thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

hoodita said:


> the sound of a VRT is just rediculous!!!!!!


X2:laugh::laugh:


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

hoodita said:


> Plus the sound of a VRT is just rediculous!!!!!!


Plus my 3" turbo back side exhaust makes it just sound that much better!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a t3/t4 .57 on my vrt... on 9psi that car was alot of fun with a 3" exhaust and open dump. Dont let any of these fools tell you that turbo sucks blah blah blah. for 9psi it was great. After that, no but at that power level it doesnt have hardly any lag and is alot of fun.


----------

